# Antivol (solide) pour iPad



## Lololino (25 Février 2013)

Bonjour,

Je recherche un *antivol* pour *iPad* (assez solide)

Je travail dans une bibliothèque et nous mettons à disposition des iPads dans un coin presse pour lire toutes sortes de journaux. Jusqu'aujourd'hui nous avions une coque de protection en plastique à laquelle était accroché un petit cadenas avec fil de fer.

A croire que sa n'a pas suffit à décourager les amoureux de la pomme (ou de sa valeur). Car nous nous sommes fait voler. La personne n'ayant pas réussi à couper le fil de fer à cassé la boîte. :mouais:
Bref. Tout sa pour demander si vous avez une idée d'une coque assez solide qui puisse maintenir en sécurité nos petits bijoux (si ça ne ressemble pas à un tank, c'est encore mieux)

Merci d'avance !


----------



## Gwen (25 Février 2013)

Impressionnant la bêtise humaine.

Je crois avoir vu passer des protections en métal, je vais essayer de retrouver ça.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Février 2013)

Bonjour,

Il y a le STAYPad : http://www.spectrumnet.com/staypad/features.html

Ou les produits de la société inVue : http://www.invuesecurity.com/products/display-security/lt-series/

Et j'avais manqué ça (pas mal de choix) : http://www.elockstore.com/6-antivol-ipad


----------

